# October 11th MSG get together



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello michigan smokers group,

We will be having another get together on Saturday, October 18th at the Way Out Here Ranch (my house). Nothing huge, gonna be doing some cold smoking and probably lunch and dinner if we get enough interested people.

If your interested let us know and either Stan or myself will get in contact with you.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 28, 2014)

Count me in.  Who knows, there could be fresh venison to smoke when I get there.


----------



## towerclimber (Jul 28, 2014)

Oct 11th sounds like an open date for me and my wife so let me know what we need to bring and well be there...I just need contact info and address


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 29, 2014)

Sounds like this will be fun.  I will start stocking some cheese for this smoke.  Thanks Rockstar and I am looking forward to seeing the new digs.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 29, 2014)

Ditto on the new ranch!

Are you guys moved in yet?  Or is it still a resort for the weekends.  LOL


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 29, 2014)

I'll probably smoke a pork shoulder. Guessing I'll start it late Friday night so it's ready.

We can smoke good for lunch and/or dinner. Guess it'll depend on how many people show up and who brings what to smoke. I have a few smokers we can use and I'm guessing Stan will bring a few. Were gonna need a few more to both cold/hot smoke.

Tower you can bring some meat to smoke or some sides. Whatever you want to. Probably just start posting what everyone is able to bring so we have a list. 

Stan or I will PM you the address to the ranch as the smoke gets closer.

Hope to see everyone in October!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 29, 2014)

Moved in this past weekend cam. About 90% anyway. Lol


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 30, 2014)

Scott I will bring whatever you need me to.  A couple smokers,  tables, chairs, and cheese.

Towerclimber I will send you a PM with info.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2014)

Just depends on how many people we having showing up Stan. Hopefully we get a few anyway.


----------



## towerclimber (Jul 30, 2014)

I am planning on bringing the smoker I just built...its got about 15 sq' of space and ill bring a shoulder and some homemade jalepeno poppers from my garden...they just need to go on the smoker


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds good tower. But a shoulder takes a long time so your gonna have to show up real early. I was planning in putting on a shoulder the night before for lunch Saturday as well.


----------



## towerclimber (Jul 30, 2014)

I can start mine early for dinner if were planning on a full day...if not I can bring a couple slabs of st louies instead...either way works for me juet let me know.

I'm also probably gonna bring some thighs...I'm gonna be competing soon and would like to get some opinions on my flavor profiles...I've been experimenting :)

If they are a bust we still have ribs to gall back on


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2014)

I plan on being at it all day tower. So long as we have some members showing up it should be a good time . You can practice your bbq on people no problem. And shoulder or ribs whatever is fine.


----------



## towerclimber (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds good


----------



## humdinger (Jul 30, 2014)

Oct 11th sounds good to me. I'll let Daver and my bro know too. Maybe we'll bring a corned beef brisket and some smaller appetizers.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds good humdinger.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 31, 2014)

With this menu already, I am thinking about just bringing a fork, lawnchair and my cooler.  :)

If the temps are going to be cool I would really like to get a batch of cheese in.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2014)

My mes will be smoking a shoulder and possibly some chicken Stan so to smoke cheese we will need your mes for sure.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2014)

I need to restock I'm down to about 4 pounds now


----------



## handymanstan (Aug 2, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> My mes will be smoking a shoulder and possibly some chicken Stan so to smoke cheese we will need your mes for sure.


I will bring it. What flavor of smoke do the cheese smokers want?   I am thinking about bringing baked beans too.  I can bring a charcoal smoker for the beans if there is not room in another hot smoker.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 2, 2014)

We will have to see who's all coming and smoking what to figure out how many smokers we will need. Gonna have to play that by ear.

As far as what wood to smoke with I use a maple/cherry mixture a lot so I'd prefer to stay away from that. Any suggestions Stan?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 3, 2014)

Slight problem here.

The second Saturday in October is almost always opening day for waterfowl. I thought it was the first Saturday but that's up north. I plan on having the wonder dog back from duck camp, and out on the pond that morning. That makes it impossible for me to have this gathering on the 11th. 

With that said does the 18th work for everyone? I'm really sorry I really thought it would be the first Saturday. I got stuff confused. I don't want to cancel this, I'm looking forward to seeing you all, and meeting the new members. Please let me know if the 18th is good or bad for you. 

Again I'm sorry I'm really hoping this all works out.


----------



## fpmich (Aug 4, 2014)

I doubt we'll be able to attend any more get-to-gathers the rest of the year.  Our plate is full (pun intended <grin>)  If by some chance we can, than I will let you know.  I sure enjoyed the last one.  Learned a couple things in the process of visiting too.  Thanks all.


----------



## towerclimber (Aug 5, 2014)

The 18th works for us hillbilly...see ya soon


----------



## humdinger (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't sweat it hillbilly..I know how that stuff goes. The 18th should be fine for me.
 If we're tight on smokers, I can bring mine. My big one can do all the cheese if we want. I've got tons of different kinds of pellets to choose from too.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 6, 2014)

Cool! Sounds good tower, and humdinger. Hopefully this works for cam and Stan as well and were all good!


----------



## handymanstan (Aug 6, 2014)

The 18th should work for me too.  So are we having smoked duck?  Mulberry is good on cheese.  I will go for anything but cherry on the cheese because I still have so much.


----------



## towerclimber (Aug 6, 2014)

20140806_153238.jpg



__ towerclimber
__ Aug 6, 2014






To bad on the cherry stan...just had this dumped at my place this morning and I'm sorting through it now!


----------



## handymanstan (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice pile of wood.  I think cherry is one of the best woods for flavor and color on smoked food.  Be sure to season it good and dry and remove all the moss and any green stuff on the bark.


----------



## towerclimber (Aug 6, 2014)

I am planning on demossing, but it I'm running lump coal for heat Is it ok to run fresh cut for smoke?   Isn't it the same concept as saoking wood chips?


----------



## handymanstan (Aug 6, 2014)

Nope not the same at all.  You don't want to use unseasoned in the smoker.  It will be nasty.  That wood will work great next year.  The smaller you cut it the faster it will dry but dry is what you want.


----------



## towerclimber (Aug 6, 2014)

And that's why I come to you  experts on your knowledge of wood ! No pun intended! :)


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice haul of cherry wood there tower! If you can spare a few pieces being me a few!

Can't make it fpmich? Well if you change your mind you and your wife are certainly welcome at the ranch!

Stan I sure hope we have some duck! I'll guarantee Hooper The Wonder Dog will retrieve them, I just have to shoot them first! Lol! With a little luck we should have some to smoke.


----------



## towerclimber (Aug 7, 2014)

Hillybilly I have plenty to spare! Do you want chunks or logs or smaller branch size pellets?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd use them in my chargriller offset so if you have some to spare a few smaller branches would be great. Thanks!


----------



## towerclimber (Aug 7, 2014)

Not a problem


----------



## handymanstan (Aug 7, 2014)

I have never had smoked duck before...sounds good.   I can bring a few apple logs you guys can cut-- chop up if you want.  I know a lady in lansing that has a apple tree she needs removed.


----------



## towerclimber (Aug 7, 2014)

Stan, how sood does the apple tree need to be removed and how big is it ? I will be more than happy to come take the tree off her hands


----------



## handymanstan (Aug 7, 2014)

The apple tree will be  taken by Tower in the next couple of weeks so he should have apple at the smoke too.


----------



## kingfishcam (Aug 7, 2014)

The 18th is fine.  Later in the month might be cooler for smoking cheese anyway.

I have some raccoons out front that are soon to get evicted.  Anybody want them for smoking??  :)

I am doing pecan for a cheese smoke I think.


----------



## towerclimber (Aug 7, 2014)

I will bring a decent size load of both apple and cherry and my chainsaw so everyone will be more than welcome to take what they want and or need...and ill cut it to size for a beer :)


----------



## humdinger (Aug 7, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> The 18th is fine.  Later in the month might be cooler for smoking cheese anyway.
> 
> 
> I have some raccoons out front that are soon to get evicted.  Anybody want them for smoking??  :)
> ...


 Agreed Cam, I think pecan is the way to go with the cheese. I'll bring the pellets too.

All I know is I'm going to do lots of Gouda...that's been the run-away family fav so far.


----------



## towerclimber (Aug 7, 2014)

I've never done smoked cheese...any flavor better than the others or do I need to look for certian packaging?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 8, 2014)

Alright looks like everyone's in so the 18th will be good!

Tower I lean towards cheddar and Gouda for smoking. Get yourself a few 8oz bars of Kraft cheddar when you see it on sale and then whatever block or wedge (around 8oz) of Gouda. You'll be happy with them!


----------



## humdinger (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah and pick up some pepper jack too. The creamy spiciness mixed with the smoke flavor is really good.


----------



## towerclimber (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds good...ill make sure to grab a little of each


----------



## fpmich (Aug 8, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Can't make it fpmich? Well if you change your mind you and your wife are certainly welcome at the ranch!


Thank you hillbillyrkstr .  Deb and both enjoyed meet you and your wife.  If we can make it, we will, but at this time don't count on it.

BTW, Tell your wife I did another "unintentional test" on Todd's Q-mats.   She'll get a kick out of this. 

I wanted to add second probe to check upper rack to lower grate temps.  What to use?  Oh yeah here is a leftover wine cork.  Cool! 

Stuck probe though it and placed on upper rack.  A while later when I went to take it off.... OOPS!  It wasn't cork.  It was synthetic! 

Melted into the Mat!   I pulled the mat and cork off together, they were bonded it seemed, and put a fresh mat on the rack to use.  I figured I had ruined a perfectly good mat.  Not so!  After it cooled a bit, it released the melted faux cork with no problems, or leftover residue.  Washed it, and good to go.

You can tell, we don't drink much wine, when me make this mistake.  LOL


----------



## robbq (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey All.

I had to find this thread and catch up. I hope all is well. These last few week have been busy to say the least. I haven't smoked any cheese before and I plan on trying it son I hpe. However another get together is always a great thing. I sure hope I can make it. It's far, and again would not want to drive after a full day of smoke and beer. It's been a great summer so far with perfecting my sriracha and butter garlic cheese corn.  do want to pick everyone's brains. I have a very old cube freezer. It works. However not efficiently. Its lined with I believe with aluminum or stainless, not sure.

Either it would make a great converted cold smoke box, or a regular smoker with a heating element added. I sure the lining would determine the way I would go. Info from anyone would be appreciated. I ill post pics of it soon for accurate help.

Talk soon all take care. 

 













20140809_154604.jpg



__ robbq
__ Aug 19, 2014






Tri Tips and smoked short ribs.


----------



## kingfishcam (Aug 20, 2014)

Post some pics of the refer.  Either material inside would be a fine choice.  Go electric?


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 4, 2014)

The date is getting closer.  The weather is getting cooler.  My smoked cheese supply is getting smaller. 

October 18 is the date still?  Rockstar you need to change the title of this thread.

I want to hot smoke some nuts too.  Baked beans and nuts will fill my charcoal smoker.

My mes will hold a lot of cheese so I will have room there for cold smoking.

I am looking forward to this smoke. 

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup still the date Stan. Not sure how to change the thread title. Doesn't look like there's an option on my phone to do so. I'm never on a computer so if you can do it,
Feel free Stan. Or maybe start another thread?


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 4, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Yup still the date Stan. Not sure how to change the thread title. Doesn't look like there's an option on my phone to do so. I'm never on a computer so if you can do it,
> Feel free Stan. Or maybe start another thread?


It won't let me edit your post Scott.  Look for the pencil icon at the bottom left of your first post to edit.  If you still can't change it we can start another thread.


----------



## kingfishcam (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking forward to it!
So far the weather has not been good for salmon.  We are headed back up thus weekend.   Hope the fishing is better.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello , hillbilly. That sounds great , can an 'oihOan'  come 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  , Do I need bring something 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Trish and I love Road Trips and could possibly come up , if it's her day off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

Send directions via PM and I'll bring my Water , can't have any  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , but will enjoy seeing the  ones that do ( I am a avid 'Drunk' watcher) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun , goodluck and . . .


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 4, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> Looking forward to it!
> So far the weather has not been good for salmon. We are headed back up thus weekend. Hope the fishing is better.


Good luck Cam with the fishing.  The weather might not be good for salmon but it seems perfect for the moles.  My front yard is full of mole tunnels and I have two traps set with nothing yet. 


oldschoolbbq said:


> Hello , hillbilly. That sounds great , can an 'oihOan'  come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan you and Trish are always welcome at any of the Michigan smokes.  We would love to meet you and share good food and conversation with you.  I will pm you with the address. Hope you can make it.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Sep 4, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Hello , hillbilly. That sounds great , can an 'oihOan'  come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Stan! We'd love to have you join us! It would be good to get some brisket tips from the master!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks , all question are welcome , but you Boys are probably better.

Hope to see ya ,later . . .


----------



## fpmich (Sep 5, 2014)

*Try to make it oldschoolbbq if you can. * Heck, it's probably close to the same distance for both of us.  Would like to meet you.

And to the host, hillbillyrkstr, *yes, that means that Debbie and I may be able to make the gathering after all!*   we are going to do the Colorado trip this month, so barring things getting in the way, we should be able to make it.

It'll be good to meet some people for the second time, to help me remember who is who, if nothing else.  LOL

And of course, it is always s good to meet new people.


----------



## litterbug (Sep 5, 2014)

Good luck Cam with the fishing.  The weather might not be good for salmon but it seems perfect for the moles.  My front yard is full of mole tunnels and I have two traps set with nothing yet. 



If your having mole issues, than I'm guessing you also have grub issues. If this is the case, then just kill the grubs and the moles will leave because of lack of food.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 5, 2014)

Sure ya can come on up from ohio old school bbq! Long as I don't have to hear any buckeye talk! Lol!

Good to hear FP! Glad you guys can make it!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 5, 2014)

Storm KO'd the power at the Way Out Here Ranch about 9pm. I'm sitting in the barn with the wonder dog and drinking PBRs! Just put a new exhaust on the Harley! Hell with the storm! Power went out and I kept wrenchin! Finished in the dark before I even bothered hooking up the generator!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok thread went dead again...

October 18th is the date for the MSG gathering at my place. And yes some people may be from ohio or other states as well.

Since were about a month about it's probably time to start getting a head count, and a official menu together. 

My wife and I will be attending. Possibly some friends as well. I'll be smoking a pork shoulder or two starting the night before on my mes. I also have a chargriller SFB smoker, a weber charcoal grill, and a few gas grills if we need them. 

So please let us know if your coming and what you plan to bring (food, smoker, etc.).

Thanks.

Stan is also gonna be smoking some cheese so I know we will be doing that. If you've never smoked cheese bring a few 8oz blocks and try it out. It's awesome!


----------



## kingfishcam (Sep 10, 2014)

This has been the worst year of salmon fishing in 20 years.  The weather has kept the warm water close to shore, so the salmon are keeping themselves WWWAAAAYYYYY out deep and in Wis.  Oh well....

I am still leaning on a cheese smoke, being that I am down to my last slice from the winter smaoke at Stan's place.  Unfortunatly, the cheese tasting will not occur until 30 days after, just in time for deer opener.  :)

So basically, I am bringing a cooler and a fork.  Will let you guys feed me for the day.


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 11, 2014)

I will be bringing cheese and nuts to cold smoke and a pot of beans to hot smoke for sure.

Sorry to here about the bad fishing Cam.  I hope the hunting this year is better and you fill the freezer.

I am bringing two bags of frozen salmon Cam gave me and if Scott wants I can thaw and brine one for smoking at the gathering. 

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 11, 2014)

We can some salmon if you want Stan. Whatever works.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 11, 2014)

How are we on smoker space guys? I'll bring mine if needed.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 11, 2014)

Might need another smoker humdinger.depends on who's smoking what. Stan has his dedicated to cheese, and I'm doing pork shoulder on my mes. I have a chargriller SFB we can use as well. Haven't heard from anyone else who's planning on smoking any meat yet.


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 12, 2014)

We will need a smoker for the salmon 2 or 3 racks.  My MES will be just cold pecan smoke for cheese and nuts and I will only use two of the racks so plenty of room for more cheese.  I am planing on smoking the beans the day before and bringing them in a crock pot.  Beans seem to me to be better the next day.  I can bring my electric MF for the salmon if its needed.  I will also bring some smoked cheese and crackers to snack on.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 12, 2014)

Sounds like we will need your smoker humdinger.

Stan depending on how many people we get I'll also need to borrow some tables and chairs if that's cool. 

Fpmich, RobbQ, y'all still in? 
How about the new people? Y'all still coming out?


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 12, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Sounds like we will need your smoker humdinger.
> 
> Stan depending on how many people we get I'll also need to borrow some tables and chairs if that's cool.
> 
> ...


Just let me know how many you need and I will bring them.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 12, 2014)

Humdinger you plan on smoking anything on the 18th?


----------



## robbq (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey guy's

I'm sorry, I haven't been on this site for a bit. These last few months have been bad ones. I have had an ailing father in and out of hospital care and nursing home.

He passed away on the 8th. The mood hasn't been very happy.

However I caught up on the thread. I will probably be a last minute decision guy. And hauling a smoker may be 50/50 thing. The food sounds fantastic. I hope all is well with all of you.

Take care

RobbQ


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear that rob. I hope everything gets better for you and your family. Hopefully you decide to come out for the gathering. Drink a few of those blues away.


----------



## kingfishcam (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss Rob.  Life changes are definaty not always fun ones...


----------



## humdinger (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry about your dad Robb. Hope you and your family are doing better.

I can bring something to smoke. What are we lacking? Pork? Chicken? Beef? Let me know and I'll start putting some ideas together.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 18, 2014)

As of right now I'm planning on doing a pork shoulder or two and I think I might do a turkey breast as well. Stan is doing some salmon and I think that's all we've got to this point.

I believe some one else said they were planning on smoking pork or something but that was way back in the thread and they haven't been around here in a while so I'm not even sure they are coming anymore. If I wasn't so lazy I'd go back and look. 

Haven't heard from a lot of the early folks in a while.


----------



## towerclimber (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey everyone...haven't been here in a while and a quick pm from hillbilly reminded me...lol...
Works been insane and I started a basement remodel for my lawyer so between climbing towers and the basement I'm doing 70+ hours a week and I'm finally taking this weekend off after 5 weeks...


----------



## humdinger (Sep 18, 2014)

Sounds good Rockstar. I think I'll try something with beef...maybe chuck roast burnt ends. I'll let you know for sure in the next week or so.


----------



## robbq (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks all for the support.. I much appreciate it.

 Still no firm answer on attending. I do hope things work out. Food sounds awesome! Some smoked pumpkin Porter would be a great beer to sip by a fire with great food.

RobbQ


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow RobbQ sorry to hear about your loss.   I hope you can make it.

@towerclimber we need to cut that apple tree soon.  The lady is complaining. LOL

We are getting closer to the 18th I need to buy cheese soon. 

Stan


----------



## towerclimber (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey stan, how big is the tree so I know how much man power I have to bribe with beer and bbq


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 24, 2014)

towerclimber said:


> Hey stan, how big is the tree so I know how much man power I have to bribe with beer and bbq


I will check today and send you a PM.


----------



## fpmich (Sep 25, 2014)

We just got back home tonight from trip out west.  Will have to let you know in a few days what we may bring, or even if we can make it for sure.

Right now, we are planning to attend. 

This weekend is a busy one for us,  Not even time to pull pics of camera to computer.  Too much to do and too little time. 

We also had two planned family get-to-gathers, rained out this summer.   So that may be a factor too, in case family decides to try it again.  LOL

Will let you know.  Sorry for the indecision on our part.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 25, 2014)

No need to apologize Frank! We all undertand what it means to be busy with family stuff. Just take care of business and do what you can. Thanks for the update.


----------



## kingfishcam (Sep 26, 2014)

Chili cook off tomorrow!!


----------



## towerclimber (Sep 26, 2014)

Is the cheese smoke on the 11th or 18th?


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 26, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> Chili cook off tomorrow


Thanks Cam for reminding me.  I take the grand-kids roller skating every sat morn now but I can leave after noon.  Will you please PM me with address and times and what do I need to bring.

Tc the smoke is the 18th

 Stan


----------



## lee1 (Sep 27, 2014)

hy  harrison twp mi. here  wheres the  location for the big together??


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2014)

Location is fowlerville


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah the smoke was moved to the 18th tower climber.


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 29, 2014)

This was a busy weekend for me.  Saturday I went to the chili cook off that Kingfishcams friend Scott held at his place for a battered women’s charity.  I got to judge the chili and ate 12 small bowls of very good chili.  Cam came in 3[sup]rd[/sup] place and his chili was very good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I am sure next year even better.

They had a silent auction for one of Scotts pigs and I won a half pig. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (BBQ in the future.)   I think they raised about $1500.00 for the charity. 

 Hillbillyrockstar came on his brand new Harley (Very nice) and judged too.  I had a great time there and look forward to next year.

Sunday Towerclimber came up to Lansing and we cut down an apple tree for him.  He brought his wife with him and the three of us cut down, cut up and cleaned up the tree.  After we started I noticed a vine that was poison ivy growing all through the tree so I hope tower and his wife are not itching today.

I am looking forward to the meet at Rockstars house on the 18[sup]th[/sup] and have a few pounds of cheese and nuts to smoke.  I am still planning to bring a crock-pot full of smoked baked beans to share. I will also bring some smoked cheese and crackers to munch on.  Plus a bag of salmon Cam gave me to smoke too.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah the chili cook off was a great time. Good people. Glad to be a judge. Maybe I'll enter it next year.

Can't wait for the 18th! Should be a good time!


----------



## towerclimber (Sep 29, 2014)

So far so good on the itching stan. My wife's eyelid is swollen a little bit but we're thinking it's from a woodship...
It was defiantly good meeting you and we had a good time chopping that tree down...we look forward to meeting the rest of the group.

We got the wood stacked up at the house, not a bad pile for a few hours of work













20140928_175548.jpg



__ towerclimber
__ Sep 29, 2014


----------



## towerclimber (Sep 30, 2014)

I need to know how many people want cherry wood from my place so I know how much to bring with. Also rough idea on length and diameter...I will bring my chainsaw just in case...please let me know ASAP so I can set aside...thx


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 30, 2014)

What ya charging for a few sticks about 12" long and maybe 3" thick tower?


----------



## towerclimber (Sep 30, 2014)

No charge...it's a bribe so you everyone thinks I'm a good guy :)


----------



## towerclimber (Sep 30, 2014)

Figured I'll bring about this much and let everyone pick and choose













20140930_134001.jpg



__ towerclimber
__ Sep 30, 2014


----------



## wade (Sep 30, 2014)

It is my birthday on the 10th. If there is any left I will bring some cake.

Hey Towerclimber - as you are such a good guy do you fancy paying my air fair over - LOL


----------



## towerclimber (Sep 30, 2014)

Depends on if the airline takes cherry wood :)


----------



## kingfishcam (Oct 1, 2014)

Still have not read about duck being on the menu...


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 1, 2014)

Only hunting one day before the smoke so if things go well we will smoke some duck. If not were SOL. The few spots I hunt are not huge duck spots so hopefully that guy (mark I believe) you introduced me to can show me some new spots to hunt. Seemed like a good guy.


----------



## kingfishcam (Oct 1, 2014)

Hope the ducks fly your way.   I am in my first tree stand sit for the season.   Bring on the bucks.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 1, 2014)

Good luck cam. I'm sitting at the bloated goat waiting on my cousin. Were gonna drink a few beers before heading over.


----------



## kingfishcam (Oct 4, 2014)

So Rockstar had me over for a pre-smoke warm up couple of beers.  There looks to be pleanty of parking and space for smokers.  We should have a good stash of camp fire wood and possible virgin horseshoe pits while the meats are smoking.

Stan, I am pretty sure you will want the acreage next door that is for sale....  :)


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 4, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> Stan, I am pretty sure you will want the acreage next door that is for sale.... :)


I might think about that property but I have heard horror stories about a mostly intoxicated guy with a beer in one hand and a big knife in the other hand in that area of the state terrifying neighbors and dogs.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 4, 2014)

Hahahahhahahhahahhahahhaaa!!! I've heard about that guy to!! Sounds like a maniac!


----------



## kingfishcam (Oct 5, 2014)

Smokehouse 52 in Chelsea is my new favorite stop.  I highly recommend you guys take a road trip and try for yourself....


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 5, 2014)

Did you meet @flatbottombros (Christian) there Cam.  He is was the kitchen manger there back last year.  I have been meaning to go and try their food but just haven’t had the reason or time to go to that part of the state yet.

I also want to go and try The Prized Pig in Niles. I hear the burnt ends are great.


----------



## kingfishcam (Oct 5, 2014)

I did not meet anybody while I was there.  I do remember reading on here that a forum member owns the place though.

The food is worth the drive.  I had the "Enthusiest" platter of chicken, pulled pork, ribs and brisket.  Sides of mac and cheese, cornbread and french fries.  We tried the burnt ends appitizer.

We even bought some of their Q sauce.  Awesome..


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey humdinger you still in for the 18th? Still bringing some type of beef? Just trying to get the final menu down. Thanks.

You still in Towerclimber? Still planning on smoking anything? 

Fpmich you still planning on coming out this way? Smoking anything? 

Thanks everyone. Just trying to get the final details so I know what's going on.


----------



## towerclimber (Oct 7, 2014)

Yea hillbilly the wife and I will be there...will bring homemade mac and cheese and I'll bring a shoulder...the way it looks my smoker isn't gonna be mobile, anybody got a little extra room on thiers?


----------



## fpmich (Oct 8, 2014)

Sorry for the late decision Hillbillyrockstar.  I don't think we can make it down for this one.  Too many events going on right now for us.  Granddaughters with new horses, pig roast this weekend, and probably much more, that my wife forgets to tell me about until the day before, or day of.  LOL

Hope you all have good weather and enjoy the company and visits.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok no problem fp. Thanks for letting me know.

Tower your not bringing your smoker?  I know Stan is bringing his for cold smoking cheese and humdinger was talking about bringing one but he's been MIA lately. Might just be my smoker for smoking so we might have a problem.


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 8, 2014)

I will bring my mes for cheese and I can bring a charcoal smoker too for hot smoking.  So no problem.  

Looks to me that there will be 6 of us.

Kingfishcam

Humdinger

Towerclimber

Hillbillyrkstr

Oldschoolbbq

Handymanstan

Maybe @RobbQ will make it. 

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 8, 2014)

OldSchool didn't sound like he was gonna make it last I heard. RobbQ also sounded like he wasn't sure. I'd count them both out.

Some of the neighbors that were at the chili cook off will be there, some of my friends and family as well. I'd assume were gonna be in the 15-25 range Stan. Maybe more. Not saying that all those people will be smoking cheese but I'm trying to plan on having enough food to feed everyone. 

As of now I'm planning on smoking a turkey breast, and shoulder, and possibly some chicken cause I'm not sure were gonna have enough food. Stan you said your bringing some salmon, and tower was also going to do a shoulder. That's about what I know now. Not real organized so I'll be drinking plenty of PBR.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 8, 2014)

And humdinger mentioned something about smoking a roast or something but I haven't heard from him in a bit. 

I also asked some of my friends to bring some sides so we will see what we get.... Lol


----------



## robbq (Oct 8, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> I will bring my mes for cheese and I can bring a charcoal smoker too for hot smoking.  So no problem.
> 
> Looks to me that there will be 6 of us.
> 
> ...


Hello all! 

Haven't had much time lately on this forum.  I still am trying to attend. If it's an early Saturday thing, I would need early start to set up and smoke. I see you are wondering about beef dishes? Pork too? I could do 1 of 2 things if I show.  My new and improved Bacon onion rings, perhaps a brisket. or some ribs to bite on. Perhaps something other then the knockout butt I had at Cams. That was about 14 hrs total with 2 hour rest. I would like to keep it small if so. And may have a smoked pumpkin porter beer to sample if so.

Again I will keep posted. October is always busy with kids cross country meets . And could fit the WSM in the car. Let me know on choices.

Would be nice to see you all again.

RobbQ


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 9, 2014)

Beef or rings would be great Robb. Hopefully you can make it. Thanks.


----------



## kingfishcam (Oct 9, 2014)

I can drop my propane smoker off if needed.  I will likely be working and will show up with my fork and cooler about 4:15.  :)


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 9, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> OldSchool didn't sound like he was gonna make it last I heard. RobbQ also sounded like he wasn't sure. I'd count them both out.
> 
> Some of the neighbors that were at the chili cook off will be there, some of my friends and family as well. I'd assume were gonna be in the 15-25 range Stan. Maybe more. Not saying that all those people will be smoking cheese but I'm trying to plan on having enough food to feed everyone.
> 
> As of now I'm planning on smoking a turkey breast, and shoulder, and possibly some chicken cause I'm not sure were gonna have enough food. Stan you said your bringing some salmon, and tower was also going to do a shoulder. That's about what I know now. Not real organized so I'll be drinking plenty of PBR.


Well Robbq might make it and I hope @oldschoolbbq can come too.  I do have a full gallon ziplock of salmon to smoke so I might have to use the mes for that and the other smoker for cheese.  I will bring 6 tables and 30 chairs. 

Robbq I have to vote for the rings.  They were so good at Cams and don’t take that long to smoke.

Sure hope you can make it. 

Cam are you smoking any cheese?


----------



## kingfishcam (Oct 9, 2014)

l am still planning on smoking some cheese.  We did a 4 hour smoke last time right?  That seemed about perfect for my taste.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 9, 2014)

I have bought plenty of cheese to smoke as well Stan. Probably have about eight, 8oz pieces now. I think your gonna need to bring both your smokers for sure.


I'm also planing on making some ABTs to snack on. Forgot to mention that before.


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 10, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> l am still planning on smoking some cheese. We did a 4 hour smoke last time right? That seemed about perfect for my taste.


If you drop it off with your smoker we can smoke it for you and have it ready by the time you get here with your fork. 

What flavor of smoke do you want?


hillbillyrkstr said:


> I have bought plenty of cheese to smoke as well Stan. Probably have about eight, 8oz pieces now. I think your gonna need to bring both your smokers for sure.
> 
> 
> I'm also planing on making some ABTs to snack on. Forgot to mention that before.


We can do two cheese smokes if necessary and then we can use two different flavors of smoke.

Right now the weather on the 18th looks perfect.  Partly cloudy and 57*.                     

Scott do you have a vac sealer?  Do we need Cams?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 10, 2014)

I have one I can borrow from my parents if necessary. It's a basic food saver.


----------



## towerclimber (Oct 10, 2014)

bad news guys...just got word were leaving for Colorado tomarrow morning for two weeks for work :(

Im not sure when or why but the date got pushed up from mid nov.

Really sucks cause I also have a ticket for jason aldean and Florida georgia line concert tomarrow night...

Hope you all have a great time and maybe one of these days my work won't interfere with a get together


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear TC.  Stay safe and maybe we will see you at the next one.


----------



## kingfishcam (Oct 12, 2014)

I can bring my vac sealer.  No problemo...
my seals I glued on the propane unit are done.  Looking into a rubber seal replacement.
looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 13, 2014)

The Wonder Dog and I bagged a goose so looks likes were gonna be making some goose jerky Saturday!













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Oct 13, 2014





The goose was damn near the size of Hooper! I wasn't sure she'd be able to retrieve it but she did! 













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Oct 13, 2014





Me and the Super Champ with the goose. That's her proud "I know I'm a badass" look.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 13, 2014)

Sh*t! That's awful Towerclimber. I'm sure Stan will document with pictures but that's probably just gonna make you hungry. Lol! Hope to see you at the next one. 

Cam mentioned a winter cheese smoke this weekend so maybe you can make that one.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey gang,

So sorry for being MIA lately. Been working a lot of overtime (I haven't even cut my grass in 3 weeks!).

Sadly it looks like I'm going to miss this one :( I'm really bummed about it too. My wifes family is having a gathering up north near Houghton lake and I was spending the last few weeks trying to finaggle doing both events, but my wife played the "we have a new baby" card and I lost.

I'm even more bummed after reading that you guys need some extra smoker space because I have been wanting to bring mine to an event and show it off. Sigh. :-(

Have a good time, and take lots of pics. See you at the cheese smoke this winter!


----------



## fpmich (Oct 15, 2014)

*I was right about my wife holding a surprise "honey do list" for me.*  

It seems like now we are going to be trailering two horses up to Gaylord, this weekend. Our granddaughter's, and now our daughter's also. 

Our daughter is going through a divorce right now and the horse is not being cared for properly by her ex, at the farm.  He was told by the farrier she sent out,  that he had to do something, or he was going to turn him in for animal abuse.  (The farrier had no idea when he told my wife about this horse he had seen the other day, was our daughters horse.  LOL)   OOPS!  Foot in mouth moment.  ha ha

So our daughter's ex called her and said she had to get the horse out of there.  What an Azz!

Would've been better if he had cared for the horse a little bit.  You know... like not turning her well built shelter into a drinking/party/man-cave or what have you?  Grooming or feeding?  Horse has no shelter at all now, no graze.  Not even a 3 sided walk in.  Not groomed at all, and underfed.  Farrier said at least 100+ lb. underweight.  Him & Jen have only be separated about 3 months.  So that tells you how underfed the poor horse is.  Losing 100+ lb. in 3 months is severe loss.

*On a bright note though:*

Watched our granddaughter, with her horse training lessons last night.  The trainer (also the same farrier mentioned)  is great with her, and has helped her a lot with her horse. 

So anyway, we are hauling both our granddaughter's horse, and now, our daughter's horse, up to our friend's rescue ranch in Gaylord. who will board and care for them, just for the actual cost.  No profit.

*I wish we could have attended another smoke with you all though.  *My memory is fading as to which first name goes with which screen names.  LOL


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 16, 2014)

fpmich said:


> *I was right about my wife holding a surprise "honey do list" for me.*
> 
> It seems like now we are going to be trailering two horses up to Gaylord, this weekend. Our granddaughter's, and now our daughter's also.
> 
> ...


We will miss you and your wife Frank.  


Humdinger said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> So sorry for being MIA lately. Been working a lot of overtime (I haven't even cut my grass in 3 weeks!).
> 
> ...


We will miss you Kurt but family is always first.

Maybe we will see you guys at the next  one.


----------



## kingfishcam (Oct 16, 2014)

Going to be a bit cooler this weekend.  Should be perfect for smoked chow around the campfire!


----------



## robbq (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello Guy's.

Unfortunately this week has not been well. Lost another relative, and a must work day tomorrow.

Very sorry. I hope all will be good for you all.

RobbQ


----------



## kingfishcam (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss Rob.  Been a tough year for you it seems.

We will miss the East Side crew, but I am certain there will be a cheese smoke at some point this winter.  That will cure the blues..


Hillbilly, what items you need dropped off from me tonight?  I will be at work tomorrw and will not see ya till dinner time..


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 17, 2014)

Bad deal Robb. Sorry to hear that.

Cam I just need the water Jugs and stand for hand washing. Believe that's it.  Thanks.


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear Rob we will miss you.   Cam drop off your cheese too.


----------



## kingfishcam (Oct 17, 2014)

Cheese and hand wash station.  Check.

See ya about 5ish Hillbilly.

Pecan or apple would be my first choice(s) for the cheese smoke.


----------

